# Afternoon Walk



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)




----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

beautiful dogs- how many are there in total..im confused!! 
I love the collie with the blue eyes (please forgive if i have the breed wrong )


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

celicababe1986 said:


> beautiful dogs- how many are there in total..im confused!!
> I love the collie with the blue eyes (please forgive if i have the breed wrong )


Thank you  There are 5 dogs in the pics, with a further 2 being at home. That is Sky, you have the correct breed


----------



## PembrokeMadhouse (May 18, 2009)

stunning pictures and yes, love the Merle (I think).... such expression in those eyes. 

Stunning location too...


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

aww gorgeous.. :001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow brilliant pictures, your dogs are stunning,


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

Your dogs are absolutely beautiful  xx


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

all gorgeous, but the sable is my favourite!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your photos are always a pleasure to look at and you have some very beautiful dogs, wonderful colouring on all of them. You must work very hard with 7 collies and all looking so fit healthy and soooooooooooooo loved :001_tt1:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_What gorgeous dogs....and the photos are really brilliant_


----------



## Our Cheeky Chihuahuas (Jan 5, 2010)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG im in love with the blue eyed one. (I have a thing about blue eyes) I think I would like my next dog to be a collie


----------



## mydog8me (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful Border collies!!


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you all for the lovely comments


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

:001_tt1:awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

they are gorgeous and what posers they are lol


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_The last dog in the photos, not a Sheltie X by any chance is he/she?_


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

Great pics and stunning dogs xx


----------



## mistymilo (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone 



mezzer said:


> _The last dog in the photos, not a Sheltie X by any chance is he/she?_


No she isnt, she is a KC reg Border Collie, her colouring is sable and white which gives her the same colouring as a Sheltie.


----------

